# Circuito con reles para puerto paralelo con salida de 3.3v



## Atreyu (Oct 11, 2005)

Hola a tod@s! 

Tengo un 286 con circuito de reles enchufado al puerto paralelo (lpt). Pero se rompió y me gustaría saber cómo hago para ponerlo en un ordenador 'nuevo', el problema esta en que la salida en el 286 era de 5V para un 1 lógico y ahora en el 2800 es de 3,3V y no soy un experto en esto de la electrónica por lo que no estoy seguro de cómo podría hacer un nuevo circuito. He hecho un programa y le he puesto unos leds y unas resistencias parece que funciona bien. 

un saludo!


----------



## MaMu (Oct 12, 2005)

Atreyu, y la salida del LPT de los ordenadores nuevos, no son a tambien a 5V ?, nunca he usado un LPT a 3,3V.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 12, 2005)

Según tengo entendido, la norma IBM/Hp (puerto paralelo standard) siempre ha sido TTL : 5 Voltios = 1 lógico ::  0 Voltios = 0 lógico.

Lo que si he visto es la reducción de voltaje a 2 Voltios para el manejo de SmartCards y SIM.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## vilshof (Oct 14, 2005)

Atreyu dijo:
			
		

> Hola a tod@s!
> 
> Tengo un 286 con circuito de reles enchufado al puerto paralelo (lpt). Pero se rompió y me gustaría saber cómo hago para ponerlo en un ordenador 'nuevo', el problema esta en que la salida en el 286 era de 5V para un 1 lógico y ahora en el 2800 es de 3,3V y no soy un experto en esto de la electrónica por lo que no estoy seguro de cómo podría hacer un nuevo circuito. He hecho un programa y le he puesto unos leds y unas resistencias parece que funciona bien.
> 
> un saludo!




Estas equivocado el que maneja valores de 3,3 es el puerto serial.
el puerto paralelo sigue en sus 5 voltios es muy divertido este asunto de manipular objetos por este puerto.

para comprobarlo mas fácil es si conectas una impresora de matriz de punto de la fecha de tu pc con una actual funciona sin problemas, después que encuentras un driver, 
eso hecha por tierra la idea de los 3,3 voltios si no toda las impresoras de matriz antiguas quemarían los pc de estos años.

saludos


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 15, 2005)

Yo lo comprobe con el polimetro, salia a 3,3V pero por que venia asi configurado de fábrica. Sólo habia que cambiar un pin de la placa para que se pusiera a 5V, y no me habia dado cuenta.

De todas formas muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, me ha servido de mucho para descubirir el fallo.

Sois geniales!

Saludos!


----------



## andijamith (Mar 6, 2009)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Según tengo entendido, la norma IBM/Hp (puerto paralelo standard) siempre ha sido TTL : 5 Voltios = 1 lógico ::  0 Voltios = 0 lógico.
> 
> Lo que si he visto es la reducción de voltaje a 2 Voltios para el manejo de SmartCards y SIM.
> 
> ...


----------



## panchi420 (Mar 26, 2009)

hola soy new me gustaria que me sedieran un plano para controlar lamparas, ventiladores por ltp,pero porfabor si fuera sin integradros mejor. lo quiero para inisiar una red de control. grasias


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 26, 2009)

"Estas equivocado el que maneja valores de 3,3 es el puerto serial. "

Vos tambien estas equivocado, el serial trabaja con señales positivas y negativas.
Los niveles de tensión en los que trabaja el puerto serie pueden ir de -12V a 12V. Aunque generalmente son +8 y -8.

"hola soy new me gustaria que me sedieran un plano para controlar lamparas, ventiladores por ltp,pero porfabor si fuera sin integradros mejor. lo quiero para inisiar una red de control. grasias"

Cuida la ortografia, lo que vos buscas es una "interfaz de potencia"... en la red hay muchisima información sobre el tema.


----------



## panchi420 (Mar 27, 2009)

me gustaria que me explicaran mejor la conexxion del puerto lpt. de paso me gustaria que mandaran un plano para controlar un motor.


----------

